# Showcase - Inital ROM install question



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S Showcase (generic CDMA) with GB 2.3.5. (EI20). I was able to root and install cwm and make a Nandroid backup.

I have read that if I install another rom such as Cyanogenmod, then the new Rom re-partitions my phone from BML to MTD.

In order to restore back to my stock nandroid, can I just flash my nandroid backup from clockworkmod? Or how can I find a flashable build to use with Odin (as well as a .pit file if needed to re-partition back to BML).

Basically I want to see how I can get back to my stock Nandroid backup in case I don't like Cyanogenmod.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

showcasemodr said:


> I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S Showcase (generic CDMA) with GB 2.3.5. (EI20). I was able to root and install cwm and make a Nandroid backup.
> 
> I have read that if I install another rom such as Cyanogenmod, then the new Rom re-partitions my phone from BML to MTD.
> 
> ...


You can always go back to stock with Odin if needed.

Sorry i had already had pool party (mtd) as my nandroid back up.....i went restored back to it from miui (mtd)


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

showcasemodr said:


> I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S Showcase (generic CDMA) with GB 2.3.5. (EI20). I was able to root and install cwm and make a Nandroid backup.
> 
> I have read that if I install another rom such as Cyanogenmod, then the new Rom re-partitions my phone from BML to MTD.
> 
> ...


My understanding is if you are restoring back to stock you have to ODIN a FULL version with repartition checked. (Only one that I have seen floating around is a full version of EE25 (2.2) There was an upgrade version as well so watch out for it cause it won't help. 
After you Odin that with repartition checked you can Kies back to EI20 then root and Odin CWM and then restore your nandroid backup.

There is a rooted EI20 upgrade out that you can Odin but you MUST have a full version of EE25 at this time. (secondly it comes with CWM 3 and that may not restore your backup if you didn't use it to make the back (from what I understand...I couldn't restore my backup made from the CWM red)


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok that sounds good. Thanks for the help. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development section for releases only.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

showcasemodr said:


> I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S Showcase (generic CDMA) with GB 2.3.5. (EI20). I was able to root and install cwm and make a Nandroid backup.
> 
> I have read that if I install another rom such as Cyanogenmod, then the new Rom re-partitions my phone from BML to MTD.
> 
> ...


There is now a shorter Method, thanks to Dean.d who made a full EI20 ODIN rom. (http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__316214) 
I haven't tried it yet because it was just updated to a full version instead of an update! So Odin this with Repartition checked. Then boot into it.
If you want rooted you need to then copy this root package to the SD card (http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip)
Odin this recovery (make sure repartition is NOT checked cause it was checked earlier) , http://dl.dropbox.co...ecovery-ALL.tar
Boot into recovery, and flash the Root Package you put on the card and it should root EI20!

Quicker/Shorter process! as well if you need a stock EI20 Kernel for when you play with different ones its on that first link as well!


----------



## SGSsudoer (Dec 18, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> There is now a shorter Method, thanks to Dean.d who made a full EI20 ODIN rom. (http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__316214)
> I haven't tried it yet because it was just updated to a full version instead of an update! So Odin this with Repartition checked. Then boot into it.
> If you want rooted you need to then copy this root package to the SD card (http://dl.dropbox.co...oot_Package.zip)
> Odin this recovery (make sure repartition is NOT checked cause it was checked earlier) , http://dl.dropbox.co...ecovery-ALL.tar
> ...


Thanks raisedinal! Oh and if anyone wants to flash a kernel that supports voodoo lagfix visit http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5726-kernelgbtweh09ei20voodoo-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v220-1112/. bumped my quadrant score to 1844. On the stock kernel quadrant score was in the mid 900's.


----------

